# Liquid soap fragrance how-to?



## craziedde (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi,

I need an advice on what natural ingredient I can add to liquid soap to make it smell nice.
So far it smells like oil...
Does essential oil mixes well with liquid soap? If so which one.
Is there any other options?

Thanks,

Eduard


----------



## lsg (Oct 6, 2012)

Here is a fragrance calcualtor:

http://www.brambleberry.com/Pages/Fragr ... lator.aspx

Some essential oils can thin out liquid soap.


----------



## craziedde (Oct 6, 2012)

lsg said:
			
		

> .....
> Some essential oils can thin out liquid soap.



Thanks for calculator!
I don't mind it thinner.
But do they mix well?
Also which are long lasting? (and will not fade out overtime )


----------



## lsg (Oct 6, 2012)

I like using lemon.  I usually only scent my liquid soap when I put it in a container for the sink.  I don't scent the whole batch.  So far my scents have held.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Oct 6, 2012)

I have had no problems with my LS holding scents from EO if anything ones like my peppermint have gotten stroger. What I do wonder about is why yours smell like the oil my unscented ones just smell like soap


----------

